# Fallout shelter



## Powerwagon (Aug 4, 2014)

Howdy all,

I have began prepping over the last 5 months for the unknown and found myself, in my opinion a terrific place to hunker down. For ananomous reasons I will just say the complex was built in the late 1800's and early 1900's and the buildings are sprawled out over a couple of thousand acres that have been abandoned and overgrown for quite a few years now being forgotten by society. The buildings all have a complex tunnel system that connect to each other to areas deep in the basements. The walls are thick, the structures are still in good to fair condition and have many many passages, hallways, rooms and hiding spots not to mention 3-4 stories above them with just as many vantage points and areas to remain concealed. My thoughts however lead me to wonder if and when in the event of something such as martial law does come into effect will old fallout shelters such as this be a red flag for those in hiding? Over recent months I have slowly introduced a modest amount of drinking water, canned goods with good shelf life, vitamins, protein powders from supplement sources and have began bringing old tools to the location. I am on the lookout for a multi fuel heater and camping gear now. The one tunnel I have commandeered has a heavy steel cage door at one end that I will make lockable however I am making camp in a smaller tunnel appox 3 feet high by 3 feet wide and I am considering an oxygen tank as well for such a narrow area. What are some of your thoughts, ups and downs to an area such as this and what would you recommend for a lengthy stay?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats on locating a BOL. 
A couple of things to keep in mind. There is no such thing as free property, if you don't own it you're a trespasser and subject to penalties. Abandoned complexes especially very old ones have their own hazards. Beware of things like lead paint, friable asbestos insulation, leaking chemical lines, etc.

If you own the joint disregard comment # one


----------



## Powerwagon (Aug 4, 2014)

I've taken it into consideration and have done my research, the property belongs to the county in which it has decided to scrap the demolition project and let it sit as it is. There is lead paint and asbestos in areas however if the time comes to where I have to leave the comfort of my immediate environment those are minor things considering the bigger picture. I have been exploring this property for years and know where to go and not to go and it has more pros than cons.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I see legal issues, unless you own the land

But why was the town abandoned in the first place?? Really look into the history of it, if a cold war military base or something like that, it will be on a target list

Tread real carefully... If not owned by you, the owner can "choose" to develop it, then you have lost the 000s of $$ spent... As you have no legal claim to using the land to store your gear, without permission/paying for it.... 

Its a great bol abandoned towns, but outside a seed bank and a small ammount of supplies... The risk of loosing all is far too high


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Friend,
if the building is that old as you say, better check for earthquake test. just my cent


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would find out who owns it and get permission to be there. I would think that ladder is closer to 1920's-1930's but who knows. I would exercise caution regarding mold and mildew. It's always fun to explore, but use caution.


----------



## Powerwagon (Aug 4, 2014)

The building was never militarized or used for any military purpose, It was once owned by the township and has been turned over to the county. I know there is a risk of losing whatever I may have invested even if its small however after researching I've found that the county has no plans to sell it as it will be preserved land but as well does not have in its budget to repair the structures. An inside source told me that it will be years before anything if anything will be done. It's a prime location as it has a natural stream on the property, plenty of deer to hunt, it's backed up against thousands of acres of preserved land, has an abandoned railroad bed to travel on foot that can bring you into surrounding residential areas if need be. Like you stated my concern is it may on big brothers mind..


----------



## Powerwagon (Aug 4, 2014)

The ladder is one of many to different areas of the tunnel system. The property is county owned but there is no financial room in the budget to do anything with the property and it is also protected by green acres against development. It is patrolled once every day by a county official and I've watched them for months to get their routine on a schedule. One man, one pass, never leaves the car and gone within 15 minutes.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

then why was it abandoned?? there is always a reason...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Congrats on locating a BOL.
> A couple of things to keep in mind. There is no such thing as free property, if you don't own it you're a trespasser and subject to penalties. Abandoned complexes especially very old ones have their own hazards. Beware of things like lead paint, friable asbestos insulation, leaking chemical lines, etc.
> 
> If you own the joint disregard comment # one


Actually there is free property It is called abandonment. Anyone can claim abandoned property.

Property taxes and legal liabilities are another matter. You could find out more info. If there are no prohibition notices then the property is open to common law allowances. In general this property looks abandoned and if there are no notices you could proceed to claim it. If held as government property you may be able to buy it from the gov.
check land titles or registry to see what owns the area
These places can be dangerous but very cool base.'

Recognizing this has been made more complex by greedy governments and try to take people's property and will not allow finders to keep what they have found instead they have claimed all property is public property that is notprivate propertyhowever historically this is simply not the legal truth and it is not the status quo ante diem bear in mind I have claimed a third of the United Kingdom and the abandoned gold in Fort Knox but to say the least neither of those governments likely to recognize the previously unclaimed propertyas mine by rightful claim as first claimer

Abandonment Law & Legal Definition

both the British and American governments created methods to deprive people of access to their property by creating fees for registrations and processes of supplying proof that may not exist due to the nature of how the government came up on the property which would have been mounted to theft absolutely for example the golden Fort Knox was rated from people safe deposit boxes in banks when the US government banned ownership of gold. this turned anybody who tried to make the claim into a criminal. in the UK the British government violated people's lands patents as well as their deeds that were granted from Royal declaration which constitutionally usually is not possible was ultra Vires which essentially means for Parliament violated Royal Proclamation this created a supremacy of law conflict in the body of the new Torrens system in the UK with the previous grants that were ultra vires to the current system itself


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Be careful in asbestos areas consider wearig a respirator. Asbestos is relatively safe but can still make people ill.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Asbestos would worry me if it is not contained and stable. The paint you just need to remember not to eat or drink it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry but I think asbetos is another way to make money for the medical profession, many live in it and died from natural causes, and up here we still have it and folks are fine


----------

